# Flail Chain uncapper



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

Main problems I FOUND with the "flail chain uncapper" ie: Maxant type,
was that when you uncap all plastic type frames, they vibrate so much that the chains
totally destroy the comb and cut down all the way to plastic core. I found that by staying with all wood and wax frames I don't have a problem. Second problem I found
was the lack of adjustment on the depth of
cut. From the factory, on my unit, I was unhappy with the adjustment features, so I made these brackets. See www.beesource.com/plans/pillowblock.htm


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Was wondering if the Maxant chain uncapper would keep up with two 20 frame extactors?Also I have a mix of new deep combs(thin) and wide end bar medium combs(thick).Probably have to keep seperate and change adjustments?Thanks for any info.
---Mike


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

Logger-Mike
Maxant's uncapper will keep up with two, three, five, maybe even more extractors.
It takes only about 15 seconds to go from box through uncapper and then into an extractor. Of course, you'd have to be set up like an assembly line. I run two of thier 1400P extractors (twenty frames) and I have to wait for the frames to clear.

Adjustments! Pretty much have to be standardized, otherwise you have to keep making them and on my unit, bla bla bla ...

[This message has been edited by The Honey House (edited February 28, 2003).]


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

OK Honey House,thanks,got it.Now, do you use their cappings spinner?If so do you like it?I see they are selling the two together as a combo.Thinking it might be a good solution to my cappings handling problem.I'm trying to anticipate any problems.
---Mike


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

Mike
Yes, that's a problem I deal with right now.
The regular uncapper has a tank underneath
the unit to catch the cappings. It fills up
fast, especially the small one Maxant sells.
I bought a couple of larger tubs from Wally
World and fitted a honey gate to them.
As they fill, I swap out. So far three
keeps me going. Their combo unit is on my wish list. 

Dave Verville


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Dave,thats the problem I have.I uncap with a hot knife into a tank to drain,but the honey here is so thick that it never does drain very well even in hot weather.So it slows everything down waiting.I dont really want to go with a melter,but I gotta speed it up a bit.Maybe I can talk the Boss into letting me get the combo(she seems kinda reluctant)
--Mike


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

Try this.

"Getting the combo unit would sure speed things up in the honey house. I'd finish up faster and be able to spend more quality
time with you." 

I guess I'm a lucky one. My wife was a bussiness major. Time = money to her.
Any toy I need (want) I have to put
together a bussiness plan and prove my
case. 
And every now and then I catch her with her hand in the "honey jar" and I reminder
where that money came from.


----------

